

Insider Look at How Twitter Was Born - tonystubblebine
http://www.140characters.com/2009/01/30/how-twitter-was-born/

======
tonystubblebine
This is a good example of how your success is never what you started out to
build. Twitter came from a team that thought they were building a podcast
directory called Odeo. The article is from Odeo's QA Lead during the creation
and launch of Twitter (or Twttr as it was then).

------
rscott
That's a pretty fun backstory, actually.

